# went to a bar by myself and said hi to a girl



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

I think that might be the first time I've ever done that. I also talked to this girl who went to lunch with me, my dad, and her dad last week. I have a whole thread dedicated to her in the "relationships" section of this site. All I did was say hi and how are you. She seemed a little apprehensive to see me walk over there and say hi so it made me feel even more uncomfortable than I was. :afr My dad tells me she is shy too so maybe that was it. :banana 

After that I went into the bar, sat down and had a couple beers and then ordered some food. I tried to make conversation with the bartenders as best I could since it wasn't really that crowded. Plus this is a place that my dad and I go to all the time so I knew a lot of the waiters/waitresses walking around and I talked to some of them too. 

I was self-conscious almost the entire time I was in there. I had to ask for some water cause I was sweating like I always do when I'm anxious. The most awkward moment was when the manager came over and said hi. :um He always did that when my dad and I would go but I'm surprised he came over and shook my hand.


----------



## jauggy (Oct 9, 2005)

Wow! You've got guts dude, i've never done that before. Congratulations!! :nw :nw :nw :banana :clap


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Agreed. Rock on, Ace of Diamonds! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## blinkineyes (Apr 29, 2004)

Terrific stuff, no doubt... A tip i can give is that the surrounding people dont really care much about whats going on with other people's thoughts and actions, everyone is preoccupied with their own agendas. 
So, when you talk with someone, try to focus on the other person and how things are with them. Comment on their hobbies, tv last night, the football game recently, or random stuff just to break the ice. Smile a little now and then to show you r there to relax and chill just like the other guys there.
Anyway, the cliche goes practice makes perfect, just take your time and be postive. Oh, enjoy the drink and meal too.


----------



## Lost_in_the_Ivy (Jul 15, 2004)

Ehhhx-cellent! Im sure that felt good to do. Ive managed to do that twice before, and was actually thinking of going into a bar tomorrow after work and ordering food, like yourself. 

Go back in next time and talk to that one girl a little more...give her a chance to warm up to you a bit.


----------



## GIJOE290 (Nov 8, 2004)

Way-2-Go, Ace! :yay Keep up the good work! :boogie :banana :boogie 

Way Cool! 8)


----------



## Pongle (Aug 31, 2004)

Great job man. Keep it up!


----------



## kenny84 (Jul 11, 2005)

p.i.m.p.


----------



## dunn-eh (Oct 27, 2004)

Congrats man !


----------



## theturtle (Nov 24, 2005)

Friggin stud you are! Keep at it!


----------



## John H (Oct 27, 2005)

Good on you!!!

Practise can and often does remove fear!!!!

Congrtadulations on your Courage!!!

John H


----------

